# Hedgie Cam



## pricklypigs (Sep 19, 2008)

Instead of "Nanny" Cams, I installed a Hedgie Cam in my expectant mother's cage. Now I can non-intrusively observe her without worrying her so much. Also, since it is linked to my website and streaming live online I can keep an eye on her when I'm away or bored at work.

If any of you all are interested it's really easy. Just install the webcam where you want it and use a free web streaming site (I used camstreams.com, but I'm sure there are others out there) and voila!

For an example: http://www.pricklypigs.weebly.com check out the Live!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

That's awesome!!!

9-26-08 edit: Congrats to Sprinkles on her hoglets. From the amount of wiggling under the fleece, I'd going to guess Ms. Sprinkles is one busy momma.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

wow thats pretty cool that you can check on her while you're at work


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

That's so cool! When is their 'bedtime' when the screen is black?


----------



## pricklypigs (Sep 19, 2008)

Typically their bedtime is around 11pm - 12am until 9am (which is actually their awake time since they are nocturnal). Lately the camera has been disconnected due to my own need for the computer, but it should be fixed and up again shortly.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks. Let me know when the camera's back up!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Well it works now...


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a REALLY cool idea. I'm buying a webcam so I can keep an eye on my upcoming litters!!! Thanks for the idea!!! Thanks for the idea PricklyPigs!!!


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Chewy, please let us know when you get your webcam up!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I will AllQuills it should be up soon, I'm still waiting for it to come in.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I just saw some movement under the covers! not much, but its something. the video feed works now.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just saw a hedgie eating!!!!!!! Then back into the igloo!!!


----------

